# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Tayland'da gurbeti unutturan bayram‏

## ceydaaa

taylandda_gurbeti_unutturan_bayram13454520130_h916444.jpgTürkiye'nin Bangkok Büyükelçisi Oğuz Çelikkol'un da katıldığı bayramlaşma, Türkiye'den 10 bin kilometre uzakta Tayland'daki Türklere duygulu anlar yaşattı. Bayramlaşmada çeşitli sebeplerle birbirlerini sık sık göremeyen Türkler hasret giderdi. Bayramlaşmada gurbet çocukları için herşey düşünülmüştü. Kahvaltıdan, Türk dönerine, hediyelerden, Türk dondurmasına ve hazırlanan gösteriler ile çocuklara unutulmaz bir bayram günü yaşatıldı.

Gösteriler arasında Yufa Jewelry Genel Müdürü Neşet Kahraman eline aldığı sazla ve söylediği Türkçe türkülerle misafirleri kısa üreliğine de olsa Türkiye'ye götürdü. Türk öğrenciler de programda şiirler ve şarkılar söyledi.
Bayramlaşma dolayısıyla ile biraraya gelen Bangkok'taki Türkler, hazırlanan programları izlemekten ve gurbette olan çocuklarının bayramı yaşamalarından dolayı sevinç duyduklarını belirtt. Çocuklar ise Cihan mikrofonuna konuşarak, Türkiye'deki akrabalarının bayramlarını kutladı. Çocuklar için bir çok eğlencenin hazırlandığı bayramlaşmada, anne ve babaların da izleyip güldükleri palyanço ve sihirbaz gösterileri en dikkat çekici olanlardan biri idi.

Türkiye'nin Bangkok Büyükelçisi Çelikkol da bayramlaşmada için hazırladığı hediyeleri gurbette bayram yaşayan çocuklara tek tek dağıttı ve hatıra fotoğrafı çektirdi.

Bayramlaşmadan sonra Türk okulu gezen Büyükelçi Çelikkol'a, müdür Metin Aşkan okul hakkında bilgi verdi. Büyükelçi Çelikkol ise Bangkok'ta Türkiyeden çok uzakta olmalarına rağmen bayramı Türk okulunda kutlamaktan mutluluk duyduğunu ifade etti. Çelikkol, "Tayland'daki Türk toplumunun bir kısmı ile bugün bayramımızı kutladık. Çocuklara hediyeler dağıttık. Çok güzel bir bayram kutlaması oldu. Türkiyeden uzakta ama kalplerimiz Türkiye'de çok güzel bir bayram kutlamış olduk." dedi. Türk Büyükelçi ayrıca Türkiye ve Tayland'daki herkezin bayramlarını kutladı.

----------

